# Black Water Tank



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

As you all know, or you do now, we just got our 2002, 28BHS
I noticed the black water tank gauge thing would always show 1/3 or more. So, I figured I would really clean it out good.

I bought a tank wand, stuck it through the toilet and started washing. It took me 4 tank fulls to get it clean. The gauge now shows empty. On the last tank I poured a cup of bleach in and filled it with clean water, let it set for about 1/2 hour and drained it. Nice and clean. I would have thought the dealer would have cleaned it out better when they sold it to us.

Anyway, question is.
Do I need to use this wand every time? every other time? how often? Is a cup (28 gallon tank) of bleach to much? ( I know that bleach can dry out some seals and stuff, didn't know if there is anything like that in the tank.)

And, how do I clean out the grey tank? Just keep flushing it?
I do pour a gallon of water through the sink after every trip to flush out the trap, but should I throw some bleach in there? Is there a chemical that we can put in that will dissolve any little solids that make it down the drain?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First thing is don't over analyze the issue. A little left behind in the tank is not the end of the world. You can install a Tornado flush to help keep the sensors clean and there are dedicated chemicals for the tanks so I would recommend using those and not use bleach.

There are also those that use a method of adding water softener and soap to the tanks to help keep them clean but that seems like to much to think about.

I use the trail and when I am ready to dump the tanks I fill them to the top more or less for the drive home. I then go to a near by dump station and dump the tanks, refill and dump again. I then put about a gallon of water in and at one pouch of tank chemicals. It stays like that until I camp again and need to dump again.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You should thoroughly clean the black tank after every use with whatever method you prefer. However, I would advise against putting bleach down there as it might ruin the valve seal.

The wand works great but can be inconvenient, many have installed an internal tank flushing device like the Quickie or Tornado Flush, and some use a back-flush device like the Flush King. All will work. But do get the tank completely clean after each use.

Once clean I add my chemical of choice (Odorloss granules packet) and about 3-4 gallons of water and leave it this way in storage until next time. Even if next time is 8 weeks away I never have a probelm with odor.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So many ways to do the same thing and none of them wrong.

I dump after every use,usually, flush well using the Tornado in tank device. I do like to use the Calgon to supposidly keep the walls slippery because it does clean easier when I use it. I also add a few gallons of water as Jim does with a packet of chemicals. If I am camping for a extended period of time and I plan on dumping the black tank more than once, I rarely use chemicals until the last dumping. Now if the line is long leaving the campground and I do not want to wait, I have left without dumping if I am going out within a week or so again. Definitely use chemicals then.

No habits set it stone, decide as I go along what needed.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

TurkeyBranch said:


> As you all know, or you do now, we just got our 2002, 28BHS
> I noticed the black water tank gauge thing would always show 1/3 or more. So, I figured I would really clean it out good.
> 
> I bought a tank wand, stuck it through the toilet and started washing. It took me 4 tank fulls to get it clean. The gauge now shows empty. On the last tank I poured a cup of bleach in and filled it with clean water, let it set for about 1/2 hour and drained it. Nice and clean. I would have thought the dealer would have cleaned it out better when they sold it to us.
> ...


First of all, don't use bleach on a regular bases, expecially if you are using any other chemicals. I usually do bleach out the tank after a deep cleaning at the end of the season. i use a flexible flush stick with a whirling head and a clear plastic valve on the out let to see when I get clean. I usually clean it every other time or so or if I have camp for a longer period in it. I have the advantage of having my own dump site at home so I can take my time. I do use a combo emzyme / microbe tank treatment each time and even put some down the gray tanks to keep them fresh. As far as cleaning out the gray tanks, I would do the same thing as the black tank, at the end of season flush them with water several times, and then fill with bleach water, let set for a day or so and then dump. You should not have to clean out the gray tanks beyond that as long as you don't dump waste and or grease down the sink.

As far as the calgon and soap cleaning, I tried that but I tend to camp for longer periods in hot weather and had odor problems. I would stick to a quailty treatment myself. I tried several from Wal-mart and they didn't work well for me. if you interested let me know and I'll go out and figure out the type I have been using.

Have fun with your OB!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First keep in mind that as long as you can't smell anything -- then the tank is fine.... getting a black tank spotless is sort of "unneccessary" ....

Get yourself a botle of CALGON Water softener. Pour in a capful every fourth time out .. this will really REALLY coat the tank and make the bottom slick

Don't worry about your gauges -- they were just put there to irritate you....

STOP using bleach and get yourself ome good RV Toilet tank cleaner ... being environmentally concious i get the stuff that has Formaldehyde in it (illegal in California) ... but before anyone jumps on the Green Earth Tree Hugger bandwagon -- the reason i have to use the stuff is that -- like today - we had 97 degree temperatures -- and if you dont get rthe good stuff then the smell is going to get you...!!!

As for the Grey tank ... do the Calgon trick to it also and it will work fine...

But for me ... worrying about keeping your Black Tank clean is like trying to keep the TREADS of your wheels clean -- WHY???


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Ghosty said:


> But for me ... worrying about keeping your Black Tank clean is like trying to keep the TREADS of your wheels clean -- WHY???


Oh right, so I guess you are going to try and tell me you don't sit there like the rest of us and jack the trailer up and use a toothbrush w/tire cleaner and clean all the treads after each trip.









If I didn't clean the treads after each trip, how would I know which trip made them dirty?









OK, Thanks everyone. I will try the Calgon (and let it take me away). I will fill the tank to the top before I dump it, and I have the Flush King so I will use it each dump. Then just thorough clean it every couple of months (or about every 4 trips)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Do what makes you happy, but remember the purpose of the tank.... It will never be that clean....









I use Odorloss for chemicals, but just about any of them should work. I bought some deoderizer for the gray tank because it was on the shelf at Camping World







(Not really sure if it did anything since I hadn't noticed any odors). I clean thoroughly when the sensors start acting up. Otherwise we don't sweat it too much.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Do what makes you happy, but remember the purpose of the tank.... It will never be that clean....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mental image Nathan....


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Get yourself a botle of CALGON Water softener. Pour in a capful every fourth time out .. this will really REALLY coat the tank and make the bottom slick
> 
> Don't worry about your gauges -- they were just put there to irritate you....
> 
> STOP using bleach and get yourself ome good RV Toilet tank cleaner ... being environmentally concious i get the stuff that has Formaldehyde in it (illegal in California) ... but before anyone jumps on the Green Earth Tree Hugger bandwagon -- the reason i have to use the stuff is that -- like today - we had 97 degree temperatures -- and if you dont get rthe good stuff then the smell is going to get you...!!!


? - on the 4th trip when you do the Calgon treatment, do you still put in the other chemicals as well?
Thanks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I ran out of calgon awhile ago, need to get more. We only use odor control chemicals in the middle of summer when it's hot. Spring and fall we don't use any chemical.

I clean out the tank pretty well just before we head home from a trip.

Mike


----------

